# Need help motor swap for my 92 stanza



## killrmack (Nov 30, 2005)

I have a 92 stanza m/t with a siezed motor, a friend of a friend has a 93 a/t stanza with a crushed roof that he is sellijng for 150 bucks. I was wondering how difficult and what problems will I proably run into if I can do this swap.

Thanks in advance 
Killrmack


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I'm a little late but you shouldn't have any issues with the swap. You just need to replace the flexplate and get new bolts for your flywheel.

Troy


----------

